# Kid safe horse?



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Yes, I think this would be it. lol I especially like the very end of the video lol


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Boring horse indeed! :thumbsup:


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Interesting, I wonder what breed he is.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I saw that posted on FB today and couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Omg, that's awesome. You just gave me a ton ofideasmfor our competitive trail class.


----------



## edf (Dec 20, 2013)

In all honesty- I would LOVE a horse that is pretty much bombproof with a dirt bike or a 4 wheeler- that would be the only way I could even think about getting my man out with me on the trails- at least faster then a slow walk to keep up with his walk. Sadly, I think my horse would freak.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Would love to test our mares against this. They have been SO good about staying chill. We regularly pass by kids jumping on a trampoline, and I think I've been more interested in what the kids were doing than they were (the kids had wet the trampoline down with a hose and then were launching themselves from the ground, onto the trampoline, and back off. I was only hoping they wouldn't break a bone.)

Wonder what your average horse would be like if more breeders focused on that kind of temperament.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh wow! That is one bomb-proof horse! And not a bad jumper to boot!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

When I think of kid safe horse, I think of a horse safe for a kid to ride,LOL
I agree the horse has had a great deal of desensitization, far as kids and random motion, but a horse can be de sensitized to anything, yet blow, when meeting something he has not been exposed to.
What about if cows suddenly popped out, chickens can squawking up, deer popped out from behind those jumps? While it is great to de sensitize horses to stuff, there never is a truly bomb proof horse, nor can you expose ahorse to everything they might ever encounter, and that is when trust in the rider, training and body control come in
My gelding Einstein, was pretty solid with most things, spooking in place if grouse flew up under his nose, mountain bikes came up on him at speed, charging a bull moose when I asked him to ect, but that did not eliminate me needing to tap into his training,trust, body control at one venue.
Across from where we were showing outside, was a huge Safeway party, with lots of noise, bands playing, balloons being launched, fire crackers going off ect, and if you just rely on de sensitization-good luck!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Buzz kill


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Woodhaven said:


> Interesting, I wonder what breed he is.


Doesn't matter what breed he is, it is what they are use to and the handler/rider's reaction to situations that has a large part to play in this. 

I would kick a soccer ball around in the loose pen with the youngsters in there, they looked on the ATV as meals on wheels, children were riding bikes, skateboards go carts about the place and they never took any notice at all other than watching to see what would happen next. The dogs were always in and out of the stables and in the fields. My Lurcher would invite the youngsters to play which inevitably ended up in a flat out race. Horses won going up hill dog going down! I would also crack my hunting whip around them and they never bothered. 

When you have three three year old TBs tied alongside each other for the farrier to trim them and six or seven terriers come from the stacked straw chasing a rat and running through and under them and all they do is look to see what is going on, you know they are going to be steady!

By the time they were being ridden they never took any notice of anything


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

^^^
True but he is a nice looking horse and I still wonder what breed he is.
I agree that exposure has more to do with a horse's behaviour than breed.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

love it!!! that is one amazing horse. he is bombproof, but still forward moving and alert to his rider. one in a million!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Horses that have been trained as this one are very unlikely to do anything untoward with something they don't know, like a deer, chickens or anything else Smilie mentioned. 

They might well look and maybe stiffen but to behave as this one does it has total trust in its humans and I would say it would be perfectly safe to teach a child to ride on her.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Yes, and there are kids that know how to ride and are not complete beginners. A parent would still not want to put them on a super spooky horse. She would be a great horse for those type of kids as well. I think she would make a great horse for most anyone to ride really.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I have had ponies that I have used for Riding for the Disabled that were perfectly safe and did things for these handicapped children that they would test a rider with.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Woodhaven said:


> Interesting, I wonder what breed he is.


 He is a she!!
She's an 8 year old New Zealand Sport Horse and breeding is described as Irish Hunter (which is a type not a breed) X Holsteiner
At 15.3 she possibly wouldn't be classed as a child's ride in NZ as like the UK children tend to start out on ponies as they have the much same age/height based showing and jumping classes as the UK


I could have done any of that stuff with my mare Flo (RIP), nothing phased her, she was born that way I think as I had her from an unbroken 3 year old and never had to 'desensitize' her to anything. However she was far too 'hot' and excitable to have ever called her beginner safe. 
Some of the least spooky horses I've ever owned or managed were often also quite 'hot' to ride.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Sorry about the gender mistake.

We also had a mare that could do all that, we bought her as a green broke 3 yr old for my 13 yr old sister to learn to ride on and she was the safest most dependable horse I have ever known. 
We could put someone on her who had never been on a horse and take them out for a ride.

thanks for the information on her breeding.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, talk about bomb-proof!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thats awesome. I did that once with a mini trampoline. Definitely a great way to work with your horse through handling themselves in stressful situations :runninghorse2: I feel like every horse should go through that early in their groundwork and then under saddle.


----------

